# Crochet Rainbow Chains Mile a minute Afghan



## countrycrochet

Does anyone have the pattern for Crochet Rainbow Chains Mile a minute Afghan as showed in photo.

Have given up searching for same on the net.


----------



## martina

I would like details of this if possible, too.


----------



## johannecw

So pretty!


----------



## redquilter

I have that pattern book at home. However, I'm in FL till mid March. If you can wait, I'll be happy to copy it for you. PM me.


----------



## debsu

It's in Annie's Attic "Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans", dated around 1991-1992. The name of this Afghan is "Baby Rings".


----------



## lssknitter

countrycrochet said:


> Does anyone have the pattern for Crochet Rainbow Chains Mile a minute Afghan as showed in photo.
> 
> Have given up searching for same on the net.


I have seen that pattern and I "think" I might have it, but it will take me a while to look. If I find it, I will let you know.


----------



## BettyJ591

I have the book this pattern is in, somewhere in my crafts. Have crocheted this many years ago and does come out beautiful. When I find it I will PM you....if that is OK


----------



## OuiMerci

I searched Google images and found it translated from Portugese I think! I was able to find a tutorial that is basic at best... but here it is anyway. Hope it helps!


----------



## OuiMerci

This is the link to the site I found it on:

http://japaoeoutrasideias.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/croche-manta-de-argolas/


----------



## valene

That is lovely ---hope you can find a pattern


----------



## marje of florida

i have this pattern. 

PM me if you still need it. 

hugs
marge


----------



## countrycrochet

I can wait for anyone who has the pattern but has to find same.

Too hot here in Qld (Aust) at present to start anything


----------



## Clickers

countrycrochet said:


> I can wait for anyone who has the pattern but has to find same.
> 
> Too hot here in Qld (Aust) at present to start anything


 The cloudy day yesterday sure was a relief to the heat we have been having.


----------



## run4fittness

lovely pattern. hope you find it.


----------



## granker

Ravelry has the pattern under blankets, baby ring


----------



## countrycrochet

Many thanks for info will out same


----------



## Rescue Mom

There is a pamphlet on eBay right now with no bids. Starting price $2.00 and shipping $2.50. There is also just the pattern taken from a pattern book for $2.44 with free shipping. I found it searching under baby rings afghan pattern. There are two other ones, but they are higher priced. Check it out.
Good luck!


----------



## Crafting101

I have it in English

Edey


----------



## molyee2

On an old post, found this link,free

http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false


----------



## cinjean48

Here is the pattern you are looking for


----------



## cinjean48

sorry, I deleted it because it is from a book I bought and I wasn't sure about the copy right on it.


----------



## galaxycraft

Mile A Minute Baby Afghans - 6 Designs - Annie's Attic © 1992

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crochet-Pattern-Booklet-MILE-A-MINUTE-BABY-AFGHANS-6-DESIGNS-Annies-Attic-/400664552012?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item5d4977e24c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Annies-Attic-Mile-Minute-Baby-Afghans-Crochet-Patterns-268B-/291084932262?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item43c60394a6

http://www.amazon.com/Annies-Mile-A-Minute-Baby-Afghans-Leaflet/dp/B002GJJL8A


----------



## marilyn1977

Here is a link for your afghan. At least I think it is. Look at it and see if it is. It is free.

http://purplekittyyarns.com/crochet-afghansli.html


----------



## mungie32

countrycrochet said:


> Does anyone have the pattern for Crochet Rainbow Chains Mile a minute Afghan as showed in photo.
> 
> Have given up searching for same on the net.


It looks like a pattern that Annie's Attic sold several years ago.
I think it was called "baby rings".


----------



## kassnerluci

hello....in the book that you have is there a pattern called lollipop baby afgan???? if there is could you please send it to me. lost my pattern and want to make it again. thank you.....tricia kassner (address removed)


----------



## galaxycraft

The books and patterns are under Copyright Protections.


----------



## glnwhi

good luck to you


----------



## jemadu

Beautiful, will have to try it when I finish the afghan I am presently working on. Jean


----------



## samazon

Here is a link with a picture tutorial :-D 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/himoza/post224435362/


----------



## John Dornan

Here is a free pattern for the interlocking rings.
it is for a headband but you should be able to convert it to whatever you want.
best regards, john

http://donnascrochetdesignstheblog.blogspot.com.au/2008/02/interlocking-rings-headband-free.html


----------



## lproulx

I would love to have a copy of the directions for the crochet rainbow chains mile a minute afghan. Thanks, Linda


----------



## galaxycraft

lproulx said:


> I would love to have a copy of the directions for the crochet rainbow chains mile a minute afghan. Thanks, Linda


Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans - Leaflet No 268B - Annie's Attic © 1992
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=Annies+Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+Leaflet+No+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XMile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_nkw=Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## mungie32

lproulx said:


> I would love to have a copy of the directions for the crochet rainbow chains mile a minute afghan. Thanks, Linda


If you look on page 1 of this forum it is there for you to download.


----------



## Donna Carol Johnson

Would like to have this pattern. If anyone has it.


----------



## galaxycraft

Donna Carol Johnson said:


> Would like to have this pattern. If anyone has it.


Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans - Leaflet No 268B - Annie's Attic © 1992
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=Annies+Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+Leaflet+No+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XMile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_nkw=Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Nanibly

Hello, may I have a copy of the pattern too? How do you PM someone?
Thank you!


----------



## galaxycraft

Nanibly said:


> Hello, may I have a copy of the pattern too?


It is under Copyright Protection and is a purchased book only.

Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans - Leaflet No 268B - Annie's Attic © 1992
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=Annies+Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+Leaflet+No+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XMile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_nkw=Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Shari66

Did anyone find the pattern for the Rainbow chains Afghan? If so would they be able to share it? Thanks

Shari66


----------



## galaxycraft

Shari66 said:


> Did anyone find the pattern for the Rainbow chains Afghan? If so would they be able to share it? Thanks
> 
> Shari66


It is under Copyright Protection and is a purchased book only.

Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans - Leaflet No 268B - Annie's Attic © 1992
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=Annies+Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+Leaflet+No+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XMile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_nkw=Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Shari66

Ok missed that, thank you!

Shari66


----------



## Kathy1522

I would love to have a pattern for the rainbow mile a minute. Thanks


----------



## galaxycraft

Kathy1522 said:


> I would love to have a pattern for the rainbow mile a minute. Thanks


It is under Copyright Protection and is a purchased book only.

Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans - Leaflet No 268B - Annie's Attic © 1992
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XMile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_nkw=Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## FaithCB

This afghan is very beautiful. If anyone can help me out I would really like to get the pattern.


----------



## galaxycraft

FaithCB said:


> This afghan is very beautiful. If anyone can help me out I would really like to get the pattern.


It is under Copyright Protection and is a purchased book only.

Mile-A-Minute Baby Afghans - Leaflet No 268B - Annie's Attic © 1992
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XMile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_nkw=Mile-A-Minute+Baby+Afghans+268B&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## ckbsw

Does anyone have the pattern for this afghan?


----------



## DickWorrall

molyee2 said:


> On an old post, found this link,free
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false


This is the pattern in other colors.
I have made this and I have the origional pattern.
Dick


----------



## bunnysbaby

Thank you for sharing the link to the pattern.


----------



## MrsBrooks1978

♥ this afghan, I have been wanting to try it out for years.


----------



## MrsBrooks1978

I LOVE this soo much, I HAD a copy of this pattern and I looked in ALL my books I have and my saved printed patterns and can not find it lol. BUT I went on Pinterest and saved a few I liked , here is my pinterest you can find A TON on mine lol.... see if you like the ones I saved ...... https://www.pinterest.com/mrsbrooks78/


----------



## petitenwuk

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en&redir_esc=y#v=snippet&q=teddy%20blanket&f=false


----------



## faith walker

I would love to have the pattern too, please.


----------



## faith walker

Hi Dick! Could you email me the pattern for this baby afgan? I would love to have it. Thank you,
faith walker
[email protected]


----------



## diobsession 2

This is an Annie's Attic pattern. I think it might have been a baby afghan


----------



## sugeorge

Hi Marge
do you still have the pattern for Crochet Rainbow Chains Mile a minute Afghan please.
Thanks Su


----------



## jersgran

I made this years ago, but it was called baby rings.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

granker said:


> Ravelry has the pattern under blankets, baby ring


Not free: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-rings


----------

